# Boomer and Bambi -- I'm so upset!



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Just when you think you'd heard it all, this kind of story comes along. 

This is an unbelievable story. But unfortunately it's true. Adopt A Golden Atlanta does a great job in screening adopters, and this unfortunately shows that it's impossible to truly know people. I mean good grief, the contract clearly states that the group will take the dogs in case of some difficulty, and under no circumstances are the dogs to be surrendered to a shelter.

Seems to me like Adopt A Golden could take those people to court for contract violation. And those people, whose actions can at best be described as betrayal of the Goldens, should seek some kind of counseling. Geez!

On the good side, this shows that the microchip policy is effective, and it also shows how good things can happen when rescue groups have good relationships with the local shelters. Adopt a Golden is a terrific group.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

These people were not only adopters but they were also fosters! 

I fell head over heals for Boomer & Bambi when I saw their first picture on the site: both smiling while lounging around a swimming pool. Now apparently Boomer has stopped smiling.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Got an address for these people? I want to go egg their house tonight.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Nothing suprises me these days..... I got a call last week about a dog in a home that had been empty for 1 months....... Apparently the owners were moved to a nursing home and the kids went and cleaned the house stuck a 4 sale sign in the yard...... Never going back in to get the dog... the real estate person called us since the kids would never return her call until she said the house was sold..... Sick people.............


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> These people were not only adopters but they were also fosters!
> 
> I fell head over heals for Boomer & Bambi when I saw their first picture on the site: both smiling while lounging around a swimming pool. Now apparently Boomer has stopped smiling.


Do you have a link for the picture?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Look under Orphans: Adopt a Golden Retriever Atlanta


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I cannot believe that!!! I'd do more than egg their house. Why on earth wouldn't they have just called the rescue again? Do you think they were embarrassed? This is so much worse!! Did the rescue agency contact them after hearing this story? I wonder what went down. How could they live with themselves knowing they had for all intents and purposes killed 2dogs? And to think they were fosters too - how scary!!

This reminds me of my post re: how responsible is a rescue agency for assessing the temperment of a dog etc, but in this case, how much can they do to actually assess the NORMALCY of their fosters/adopters? Both the dog and the adopters run a risk in these situations I guess, and there is only so much the agency can do to mitigate that. Makes you appreciate the situation they are in.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

PS. Brandy's Mom - ALL the dogs on the Orphans page are just adorable. Maybe it's because some of them have that "wise ol' man" look about them or because they are older dogs, but they are truly adorable kids. 

Particularly Orwell (not to distract from the main point of this thread). He looks so happy and what a gentleman!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sashac said:


> Particularly Orwell (not to distract from the main point of this thread). He looks so happy and what a gentleman!!!


I agree.....I feel so bad for all of them.... I love Farley's look, too. Ginger and Jackson....

I wish there was anything I could do....but even if there was a way to come get Boomer and Bambi, I think I'd be choosing two dogs over my wife....

I'm gonna keep following the site, though, cause I really hope they get adopted....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh man--all the stories just drive me nuts--but especially the fosters who sent the dogs to the pound! One thing you have to understand when you foster is that you treat the dog like your own, you love the dog like your own, but it is NOT your dog. Sadly I am sure there is no law to be able to prosecute them...but that is what they need.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I wish we could take Boomer and Bambi--hell, I wish we could take all the orphans.

We had a similar situation near us where the deadbeat renter moved out without paying rent and left his three dogs either tied up or running loose in the yard. Until the animal control folks could arrive several days later (the dogs were tied up constantly and weren't too friendly--or so we thought), all of us neighbors took turns bringing food and water to the dogs. Thank God it was summer. The one dog, part Golden, we named Cudjo. He actually turned out to be a pretty nice dog--and I think, made it to a shelter where he was eventually adopted. This was in the mid-1990s before I even owned a dog...

If there is no way to legally sue them, then I think the Rescue has the right to post the bast***'s address on a website somewhere, under "Deadbeats". I have much stronger language for them but I might get booted off this Forum. That whole situation is completely disgusting.

SJ


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Talk about Mr Murphy on a run away roller coaster!
Things can only get better for them. I'm no longer surprised or shocked any longer by the high degree of stupity that some people achieve with very little effort! I'm going to have to work hard to keep Teddy from seeing this thread this afternoon. He will have a class 10 meltdown! Not to mention sleepless nights and stop playing video games and eating pizza.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

If the owners could do that....you wonder how they were treating these dogs


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

That is such a sad story....  I hope everything works out for them. I wish there was a way we could help. I will spreed the word about the site and boomer & Bambie. Hopefully they will find good homes.

I checked out the site myself what beautiful Golden's. I am partial to Dino thats my fathers name.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I agree.....I feel so bad for all of them.... I love Farley's look, too.


Looking at the site today, I see that Farley has been adopted.... But still no change for Boomer and Bambi.


----------



## bbhdl (Jan 16, 2007)

Holy Cow, how can people be so heartless. It is a good thing there are people out there like you to protect these innocent dogs. If I had the means I would take in every dog that needs a home. Keep believing, I am sure there is someone out there for Boomer and Bambi. I have been lucky enough to witness some happy endings and I will pray for one for Boomer and Bambi too.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

FranH said:


> If the owners could do that....you wonder how they were treating these dogs



Very good point--which may be a big part of the reason they are so traumatized.


----------

